# Stuffed Mushrooms



## kitchencatering (Jul 2, 2012)

I have several great stuffed mushroom recipes, and for some reason they are always requested, but I need some help on transporting them.  Any suggestions when they will have to travel for an hour and be served at facility with no kitchen?

Maybe a recipe that would lend itself to a raw mushroom with a hot stuffing that I could stuff on-site?  Or am I just missing some great catering secret of how to transport them without becoming slimy.

Thanks in advance!

Holly


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Transporting food is usually done in a 'wet' heat environment (cambro etc.)  stuffed mushrooms are usually finished in a 'dry' heat environment (oven).  

Basically the same reason why fried chicken, battered fried items etc. don't transport well.

Try to finish them on site alternatively transport them in something that holds temp but not humidity (pricey) or change your recipe to more of a braised / saute version that is served on snail plates? 

Good luck!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i replied to this earlier...god only knows where it went this time,...maybe it's with all the lost socks....anyway....

do the mushrooms have to be hot? what about cold stuffed mushrooms?...fillings such as crab salad(non mayo based), shrimp salad, greek

( feta, kalamatas, cuke etc.), caprese(fresh mozz, tomato, basil pesto), herbed goat cheese, wild rice or grain with vegetables, tabouleh...those sorts of fillings. skies the limit. _*lightly*_ marinate the mushrooms, put in ziplocs in an igloo with ice, pack the fillings separately, put in same igloo and transport...fill on site...this time of year,cold stuffed mushrooms are refreshing.....hope this helps

joey


----------



## davidsbbq (Jun 20, 2012)

I've only served them on location at catered events where I use the grill. They come off the grill hot but I've seen other individually wrap them in tin foil....doesn't make sense on a larger scale but it's been done.


----------

